# Whatsapp - How do you purchase it without a credit card via paypal?



## a_medico (May 8, 2013)

So I dont have a credit card and Whatsapp is about to expire this month. Is there any way I could upgrade the service without credit card? I have hdfc international debit card though. I havent yet tried paypal. I have heard, it doesnt work for debit cards.


----------



## theserpent (May 9, 2013)

^ I have whatsapp from September 2011, and it never experied still today, it auto renews everytime


----------



## arijitsinha (May 9, 2013)

Same for me, its auto renewed. M using whatsapp on same number for 2 years.


----------



## shreymittal (May 9, 2013)

Same Here it auto renews my subscription. So leave at it is.


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (May 9, 2013)

Yeah. Don't worry about the expiration. It's just a message. No action is taken against that message. Neither you need to


----------



## a_medico (May 9, 2013)

wow! Didnt know that! I was about to pay for 5 years


----------



## theserpent (May 9, 2013)

a_medico said:


> wow! Didnt know that! I was about to pay for 5 years



I Guess that;'s their Trick!


----------



## thetechfreak (May 9, 2013)

Yeah. They usually extend it for free. Keep using till you're prompted to pay.


----------



## AndroidFan (May 9, 2013)

Two largest markets for Whatsapp are India and Russia... Whatsapp knows Indians usually don't have credit cards, and if their service is stopped, it is very easy to jump to competitors like Line and Kakaotalk.

I believe Whatsapp's days are numbered. With Google's unified cloud messaging Babel coming in soon, as well as innovative and free services like Facebook Messenger with Chatheads become more commonplace, Whatsapp has no chance... Competition is catching up very quickly... Facebook messenger and Google Babel would be cross-platform, available on all major mobile OSes...

@OP, don't pay yet... Whatsapp will probably extend your service for a few more months... Whatsapp's strategy is to give their service for free, and when mass of users is sufficiently large to make Whatsapp very sticky and important, then they would go for deals with mobile carriers and have direct carrier billing to deduct their 1$ per year directly from your phone balance... But I believe they will wait... And continue to upgrade users for free...


----------



## Desmond (May 9, 2013)

Paying for WhatsApp? I've never payed even once but I've never got any message or anything asking me to pay up.


----------



## RCuber (May 9, 2013)

what about supporting the developers for creating an app which you use everyday? $0.99 USD /year isn't that much considering the fact that whatsapp doesn't sell any ads. just saying. 

And coming to the payment issue. use virtual credit card(Prepaid card in case of HDFC) and use it in their site.


----------



## Zangetsu (May 9, 2013)

I started using whatsapp since 2012 and my expiration date shown as 7 July 2013...
AFAIK whatsapp is free on 1year and then 1$ charge after that


----------



## arijitsinha (May 9, 2013)

Zangetsu said:


> I started using whatsapp since 2012 and my expiration date shown as 7 July 2013...
> AFAIK whatsapp is free on 1year and then 1$ charge after that



You will get a notification on 7th July that your whatsapp account is renewed till 7th July 2014.


----------



## prat (May 10, 2013)

My whatsapp was about to expire on 9th june 2013 but now it has renewed till 9th june 2014


----------



## Anorion (May 10, 2013)

huh fb and whatsapp are not the same at all
is it $1 per year or $1 one time? 
got for free on ios during price drop


----------



## ankit360 (May 10, 2013)

RCuber said:


> what about supporting the developers for creating an app which you use everyday? $0.99 USD /year isn't that much considering the fact that whatsapp doesn't sell any ads. just saying.
> 
> And coming to the payment issue. use virtual credit card(Prepaid card in case of HDFC) and use it in their site.



+1  Rs55 for year is not costly . ppl leave in India r too selfish .they don't care about others .


----------



## AndroidFan (May 10, 2013)

Anorion said:


> huh fb and whatsapp are not the same at all
> is it $1 per year or $1 one time?
> got for free on ios during price drop



Its a subscription system... 1$ per year...



ankit360 said:


> +1  Rs55 for year is not costly . ppl leave in India r too selfish .they don't care about others .



I agree... I spend more than that everyday on cigarettes. But most Indians don't have a credit card...


----------



## papul1993 (May 10, 2013)

They should start supporting bitcoin.


----------



## Desmond (May 10, 2013)

How many Indians do you know who actually bought Bitcoin?


----------



## Anorion (May 10, 2013)

^ bitcoins still available? Got too popular, prices fluctuating like crazy


----------



## papul1993 (May 10, 2013)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> How many Indians do you know who actually bought Bitcoin?



Do you know how many Indians I know who actually use whatsapp? 2.

All I am saying is that something like bitcoin totally removes dependence on cards and stuff like that. Also there are generally no processing fees for businesses. So it's more profitable for them.


----------



## srkmish (May 11, 2013)

papul1993 said:


> Do you know how many Indians I know who actually use whatsapp? 2.
> 
> All I am saying is that something like bitcoin totally removes dependence on cards and stuff like that. Also there are generally no processing fees for businesses. So it's more profitable for them.



You must live in a technologically apathetic world. Every person i know in my age group(25-30) uses Whatsapp. In fact ,the friend not having android is often mocked at .


----------



## Flash (May 11, 2013)

I guess most of the userbase for Whatsapp, came because of pre-loaded Whatsapp in Smartphones.
I started using recently, and it's good to try.


----------



## R2K (May 11, 2013)

what exactly does this app do?


----------



## papul1993 (May 11, 2013)

srkmish said:


> You must live in a technologically apathetic world. Every person i know in my age group(25-30) uses Whatsapp. In fact ,the friend not having android is often mocked at .



Me and my friends aren't rich lads. Most of them use feature phones. Only a few have smartphones. That too below 10k ones.


----------



## Anorion (May 11, 2013)

srkmish said:


> In fact ,the friend not having android is often mocked at .



Wow so much pressure. Whatsapp is on feature phones as well.


----------



## RCuber (May 11, 2013)

@OP: is your problem solved ? :/


----------



## thetechfreak (May 11, 2013)

So no one has heard of "hike" ? That said WhatsApp is lot better though 

@RCuber I think the problem is solved otherwise we'd have heard from OP.


----------



## a_medico (May 12, 2013)

RCuber said:


> @OP: is your problem solved ? :/



Yes. Totally.

I have installed Hike a couple of weeks back. Not sure its user friendly. They tried to copy FB in whatsapp.


----------



## Flash (May 12, 2013)

But the problem with Hike is, not many people know about it.
As Whatsapp is bundled with many feature/smart phones, they accustom to it easily.

Many of my friends are on Hike, but none is using it..


----------



## Krow (May 12, 2013)

papul1993 said:


> Me and my friends aren't rich lads. Most of them use feature phones. Only a few have smartphones. That too below 10k ones.



WhatsApp is available on Nokia S40 phones. Secondly, smartphones are cheap too. For Rs 5,500, you can buy Galaxy Y, which is great at that price.

I'm seriously considering paying for WhatsApp to support developers. Ad-free services must be paid for. WhatsApp is going to be around for long. Google Babel sounds good, but Viber already has all its features. I don't see migration happening until Whatsapp stops working.


----------



## satinder (May 12, 2013)

Many Apps are available but this is more compatible and accepted.
This is why discussion is all about this app only.


----------



## papul1993 (May 12, 2013)

Gearbox said:


> But the problem with Hike is, not many people know about it.
> As Whatsapp is bundled with many feature/smart phones, they accustom to it easily.
> 
> Many of my friends are on Hike, but none is using it..



I use hike but only for their free sms feature. But I run out of that in like 2 weeks. I wish they had the option to pay for these sms. Would buy them if it's cheaper then the current operator sms packs.


----------



## Flash (May 12, 2013)

You can try Viber..


----------



## papul1993 (May 12, 2013)

Gearbox said:


> You can try Viber..



Will it let me send normal sms?


----------



## Anorion (May 12, 2013)

nope viber does not send normal sms

kik was free and cross platform before whatsapp


----------



## papul1993 (May 12, 2013)

I need software for Nokia Asha 311 to send free sms. Currently hike is the only app that let's me do it but it's rather limited in the number of free smses. I sent a message to their customer Care asking when they would add support for option to pay to increase the sms limits. But their response was less than satisfactory.


----------



## Zangetsu (May 13, 2013)

papul1993 said:


> I use hike but only for their free sms feature. But I run out of that in like 2 weeks. I wish they had the option to pay for these sms. Would buy them if it's cheaper then the current operator sms packs.


u can try way2sms app..will send unlimited SMS to any mobile in India.


----------



## TheHumanBot (May 14, 2013)

Anorion said:


> ^ bitcoins still available? Got too popular, prices fluctuating like crazy



it's a business! you can mine bitcoins on PC.
but it requires monsters pc to mine like servers with 32gig of ram high speed net etc.
then sell those mines bitcoins in market legally. 

or simply wait until prices are drop then exchange and prices are up sell'em.


----------



## ankush28 (May 14, 2013)

a_medico said:


> So I dont have a credit card and Whatsapp is about to expire this month. Is there any way I could upgrade the service without credit card? I have hdfc international debit card though. I havent yet tried paypal. I have heard, it doesnt work for debit cards.




it will  extend for 1 year  
if not n u want to pay go to account info -> payment issues you can pay directly from there using paypal


----------



## papul1993 (May 14, 2013)

Zangetsu said:


> u can try way2sms app..will send unlimited SMS to any mobile in India.



LINK???? I want an app for S40 though.


----------



## Zangetsu (May 14, 2013)

papul1993 said:


> LINK???? I want an app for S40 though.



getjar.com


----------



## sling-shot (May 14, 2013)

For me, at present the fact that WhatsApp does not have a desktop application and is not associated with a web based social network means a lot. It is just like SMS but with the added group messaging, multimedia messaging convenience.
I never use Facebook for messaging. Probably never will.


----------



## papul1993 (May 14, 2013)

Zangetsu said:


> getjar.com



I found one. Installed. Ran. But msg don't get sent. I tried 2 gateways. Way2sms and 160by2.


----------



## Flash (May 14, 2013)

papul1993 said:


> I found one. Installed. Ran. But msg don't get sent. I tried 2 gateways. Way2sms and 160by2.


Unless the app developers support it, we can't trust sites like this *getjar


----------



## papul1993 (May 14, 2013)

Well I am desperate. Need an app like that. Already spending a lot on sms packs.


----------



## shreymittal (May 14, 2013)

Get a low end android like sammy galaxy y for 5.5K it will serve you purpose


----------



## gopi_vbboy (May 14, 2013)

I say don't purchase ...bbm announced free for android and ios...whatsapp may offer something


----------



## d3p (May 15, 2013)

I guess people on postpaid connections can buy apps from Google Play and renew subscription and the charges will be reflected in the monthly bill cycle. I bought few apps for my S3 using the same without using any CC.


----------



## Zangetsu (May 15, 2013)

papul1993 said:


> I found one. Installed. Ran. But msg don't get sent. I tried 2 gateways. Way2sms and 160by2.



if the destination number has enabled DND then it might not work.
also u can browse way2sms thru opera and send sms.


----------

